# Planning first haircut ever, things to avoid?



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

So just before Mucho's 4th birthday, we have decided to give him his first haircut. The main reason is practicality: we no longer have the time to bathe/comb him properly, and he still mats very easily. Plus we have to drag around combs and brushes on every vacation since he gets very dirty and smelly, and we need to wash his underside and paws in the hotel room etc etc. Not the way I want to spend my time!

Anyway, the reason I hadn't done this before is that I just love the careless moppy havanese look and I am too scared that the groomer will mess him up. Wife and I agree on a puppy cut, perhaps on the longer side, but it might make sense to make the first one short and then let it grow until like the look?

I've read a lot about not touching the hair around the eyes, and Mucho doesn't mind his hairclip at all - but can you have puppy cut and a topknot or it just looks bad?

Is there really anything the groomer can mess up or will everything grow back the way it was? I do expect some slight changes in color but upon closer inspection I can't see any hair that changed color as it grew- only different colored hair, mostly on his head. 

Thanks!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

I am following this thread! I don't have any great insights. Penelope is 15 weeks old today and we brought her to the groomer just to get her used to it. She's very attached to me, but also quite happy with strangers. 
I didn't really give the groomer any specifics since I didn't really know what to tell him. I basically wanted her to have a good experience and saw it as a sort of intro to the groomer.
We plan on keeping her hair cut so we will be at a groomer frequently.
Well.... she came back very happy. She loved the groomer and wasn't the least bit upset st being away from mommy. She did however look a bit dorky....
It looks like he shave the op of her muzzle between the eyes and she's got some funky bangs now, but it will grow and we are learning.
She was very cooperative which was the main part for us.
I would love to know how to describe what I want to a groomer so looking forward to the experts replies!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

orestis said:


> So just before Mucho's 4th birthday, we have decided to give him his first haircut. The main reason is practicality: we no longer have the time to bathe/comb him properly, and he still mats very easily. Plus we have to drag around combs and brushes on every vacation since he gets very dirty and smelly, and we need to wash his underside and paws in the hotel room etc etc. Not the way I want to spend my time!
> 
> Anyway, the reason I hadn't done this before is that I just love the careless moppy havanese look and I am too scared that the groomer will mess him up. Wife and I agree on a puppy cut, perhaps on the longer side, but it might make sense to make the first one short and then let it grow until like the look?
> 
> ...


I been through many  moments in the past with my first Havanese. Sparky came out with pink skin showing through once! &#128543; Their coat always grows back, but it does take time. Sparky was cream color so the color never changed. Scout is five years old and never had a haircut. A few weeks ago he had to have a very short haircut for surgery. I really liked the cut after it was done. He's already looking pretty fluffy. His coat will need a couple of haircuts to even out everything. I plan to keep it shorter because it is so much easier on him and me. I think your idea of going short and letting it grow is a good idea. I kind of like the trimmed head with the shorter coat. Plus Scout's a boy. &#128522; If your dog is going to a shop I would have a discussion with the groomer and take a picture of the haircut you want. Make sure there are no mats before taking him to be groomed!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

When we had Kirby groomed, we ALWAYS reminded the groomer, "No poodle toes" In other words, be sure his feet are Havanese feet...full all the way down the leg with no nails showing! We had a few mishaps when we didn't mention it....  We kept Kirby in a puppy cut always, but always with the full legs and feet.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I keep Tux's face, ears, beard, and paws trimmed. I don't like topknots or long floppy ears if the rest of the face is trimmed. Here is a photo of him at 11 months.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Tux looks fabulous.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goldanimals said:


> I keep Tux's face, ears, beard, and paws trimmed. I don't like topknots or long floppy ears if the rest of the face is trimmed. Here is a photo of him at 11 months.


I think you do an adorable job on Tux!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

krandall said:


> I think you do an adorable job on Tux!


Thank you. He has a very long coat now that makes him look like a big fat Persian cat. I'm wondering if I can tame that down a bit, but don't have the nerve yet. I have Jodi Murphy's video, but don't think Tux is ready to stand still that long! LOL


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

goldanimals said:


> Thank you. He has a very long coat now that makes him look like a big fat Persian cat. I'm wondering if I can tame that down a bit, but don't have the nerve yet. I have Jodi Murphy's video, but don't think Tux is ready to stand still that long! LOL


You did a great job!!! Tux looks darling! The fat Persian cat reminds me that husband said a little boy at the park said Scout looked like a walking pillow!


----------



## smmrwlknsn (Jan 12, 2017)

I keep my Leela in a longer puppy cut. I have the groomer use their longest blade. I leave her face and top of the head longer so I can put her bows in. I saw a picture of another Havanese on the forum and I took it to my groomer to show her what I wanted. I will try to upload a pic as well if I can get it off my phone:smile2:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great groom on Tux


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Pillow?*

:surpriseaughter Sarah says if Kosmo gets longer he will look like a designer floor mop.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

This might be too late, but I would suggest requesting the tail to be fluffier. Perry's first puppy cut they did the tail too and it looked too skinny for me, the most recent one I asked that it stay fluffier and I think it looks much better


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I never let the groomer touch Pixel's tail. At one point, she asked if I wanted her to trim it so it didn't drag on the ground. I told her that ot never drags on the ground when she's happy and moving normally. It's a lovely plume spread over her back! I love it!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just catching up on forum news. Tux looks fabulous! I never knew the term "poodle toes" before. We always remind the groomer that we want Shama's feet to look like bell bottoms, not tapered. I have a friend with a basset hound, and when he saw this photo, he said he had a preference for dogs without legs! Take photos to the groomer's, and as everyone here always says, the hair will grow back! Good luck!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

orestis said:


> I've read a lot about not touching the hair around the eyes, and Mucho doesn't mind his hairclip at all - but can you have puppy cut and a topknot or it just looks bad?


I don't have anything to add but have my own question instead.

You said hairclip. What hairclip do you use for the topknot? I am using grooming bands (tiny latex bands) but am wonder if there's a better option.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Turned out my niece had the same clips for her hair!


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks. Too bad they have little flower on them, I prefer not have flowers on Link's head.
So they stay on well? I tried snap clips years ago and those come off at the first shake. I'll give these a try.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I think there are a variety of clips like these, including many without flowers. Here are some plain ones. Twist the hair before inserting the clip to give it more to grip.

Amazon.com : Goody Girls Classics Mini Claw Clips, 24 Count : Hair Styling Product Accessories : Beauty


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks! I ordered the first one you linked to. Link can just be a flower boy while I test it out.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't forget to post a photo of your little man!


----------

